

How to 1-Click Install Ruby on Rails on Ubuntu 12.10 with DigitalOcean - mitchwainer
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-1-click-install-ruby-on-rails-on-ubuntu-12-10-with-digitalocean

======
joshmn
This is great and will help people move away from Heroku very, very quickly.

